# 454casull or 460?



## lovain1932

I had the chance to shoot a ruger 454 casull with a scope today GEEZ was that a blast. I think I want one but wanted some experienced opions on exactly what works best for the hunting application. So I kinda been looking at either the 454 or the 460 any input anyone with knowledge of these calibers I would gladly appreciate if you could take a moment and share your insight


----------



## jpshark

Something you may want to consider is any Smith & Wesson revolver chambered in .460 Magnum is also capable of firing both .454 Casull and .45 Colt cartridges. They're like .44 magnum revolvers on steroids&#8230;


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

lovain1932 said:


> So I kinda been looking at either the 454 or the 460 any input anyone with knowledge of these calibers I would gladly appreciate if you could take a moment and share your insight


I have a Ruger Alaskan with 2 1/2" barrel. It is a lot of fun to shoot.
Ruger didn't machine the scope mounting cuts. Duh, I wonder why ? 
I carry mine on hikes. In case something is hunting ME ! :mrgreen:

Actually, per jpshark, I think the idea of "all three in one revolver" is really attractive for a hunter.


----------



## lovain1932

Awe sweet! That's like having three guns in one. I knew the 454 would shoot 45 long colt but I did'nt know the 460 would shoot all three


----------

